# no pain, no gain -- αλλά οπωσδήποτε με πόνο!



## drsiebenmal (Mar 5, 2012)

Έχω δει να αποδίδεται η φράση *no pain, no gain* με διάφορους τρόπους: Από _τα αγαθά κόποις κτώνται_ μέχρι με τη φράση (με δικό της νήμα) _χωρίς μπογιά δεν βάφονται αβγά_ (ή, λιγότερο κόσμια: _με πορδές_).

Ξέρετε κάτι ανάλογο που να περιέχει _*πόνο*_; Επειδή μετά τη χρήση της στο κείμενό μου υπάρχουν λογοπαίγνια με πόνους και οδύνες. Ευχ!


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2012)

Μπρος στα κάλλη τι είναι ο πόνος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 5, 2012)

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο. Έπρεπε να είμαι σαφέστερος στο ότι τα επιδιωκόμενα κέρδη είναι σε ποιοτικά ανώτερη βαθμίδα :). Ας πούμε, να τερματίσεις παραπατώντας έναν μαραθώνιο, να κόψεις το χέρι σου για να σωθείς, να αυτοεγχειριστείς, τέτοια απλά και καθημερινά πράγματα που απαιτούν (και) μεγάλο σωματικό πόνο.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 5, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μπρος στα κάλλη τι είναι ο πόνος.


Έχοντας ακούσει το «no pain, no gain» σχεδόν αποκλειστικά σε περιβάλλον φυσικής άσκησης και αθλημάτων, δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πιο άστοχη απόδοση. :) Εκτός κι αν το αλλάξουμε σε _*μπρος στον στόχο, τι 'ν' ο πόνος*_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 5, 2012)

Ο Ριζοσπάστης μοιάζει να θεωρεί ότι υπάρχει παροιμία «μπρος στα κέρδη, τι είναι ο πόνος» και την εκμεταλλεύεται λογοπαικτικά: Μπρος στα κέρδη τι είναι ο ... πόνος


----------



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2012)

Κι εγώ πάντως στύβω το κεφάλι μου να θυμηθώ τι μας έλεγε ο προπονητής μας (εκτός από _Παλάβρα, τελείωνε και πάρε τα πόδια σου γιατί θα κολυμπάς μέχρι αύριο!_, στολισμένο με διάφορα γαμοσταυρίδια -πάρντον μάι φρεντς- και σανίδες* στο δοξαπατρί), και το μόνο που θυμάμαι είναι να μας λέει [άψογη ελληνική προφορά]_νό πέιν, νό γκέιν_[/άψογη ελληνική προφορά]. 

Σε μια παράφραση, ίσως: _αν δεν πονέσεις, δεν έχεις αποτέλεσμα_/_χωρίς πόνο δε γίνεται τίποτα_.

*ευτυχώς, κολυμβητικές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 5, 2012)

Σχετικώς άσχετο, αλλά υπάρχει μια παρόμοια φράση, το "no pay no play", που αναφέρεται σε έναν νόμο των ΗΠΑ όπου αυτός που δεν έχει ασφάλεια αυτοκινήτου, δεν δικαιούται να λάβει αποζημίωση από ασφάλεια κάποιου άλλου, σε περίπτωση ατυχήματος.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 5, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Σχετικώς άσχετο, αλλά υπάρχει μια παρόμοια φράση, το "no pay no play", που αναφέρεται σε έναν νόμο των ΗΠΑ όπου αυτός που δεν έχει ασφάλεια αυτοκινήτου, δεν δικαιούται να λάβει αποζημίωση από ασφάλεια κάποιου άλλου, σε περίπτωση ατυχήματος.



Για την ακρίβεια, σε νόμους ορισμένων πολιτειών των ΗΠΑ [η έκφραση "νόμος των ΗΠΑ" είναι επιεικώς παραπλανητική ;) ].


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2012)

Η αγγλική συνώνυμη έκφραση «No cross, no crown» με έκανε να σκεφτώ το χριστιανικό «Χωρίς σταύρωση ανάσταση δεν γίνεται» (κατά Βιτάλη: «Δεν υπάρχει ανάσταση χωρίς σταύρωση»).

Όλως εγκυκλοπαιδικά, το _pain_ ήταν κάποτε στον πληθυντικό (_No pains, no gains_) και η αρχική σημασία είχε να κάνει πιο πολύ με κόπο (όπως το δικό μας «Τα αγαθά κόποις κτώνται») παρά με πόνο.

Εδώ (στο _Dictionary of Proverbs_) μπορούμε να δούμε και την ιστορική πορεία της παροιμίας πριν φτάσει (επί Τζέιν Φόντα) να αρχίσει τη στενή σύνδεση με την άσκηση.

Με τόσα αιματηρά που ανέφερε ο δόκτορ, σκέφτηκα «Αν δε ματώσεις, δε θα προκόψεις».
Μπορείτε να παίξετε (αν έχετε πολύυυ κέφι) με το στίχο του παλιού τραγουδιού: Ό,τι αρχίζει με πόνο τελειώνει ωραίο... :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 5, 2012)

Εμάς μάς έλεγαν οι γονείς μας "παλουκώσου να διαβάσεις". Μεταφορικός πόνος μεν ώστε να φτάσουμε στο gain -την απόκτηση γνώσης- αλλά ιδιαίτερα hardcore.



Rogerios said:


> Για την ακρίβεια, σε νόμους ορισμένων πολιτειών των ΗΠΑ [η έκφραση "νόμος των ΗΠΑ" είναι επιεικώς παραπλανητική ;) ].



Σωστά. Το έγραψα έτσι για συντομία. Νόμος κάποιων πολιτειών είναι.


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Έχοντας ακούσει το «no pain, no gain» σχεδόν αποκλειστικά σε περιβάλλον φυσικής άσκησης και αθλημάτων, δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πιο άστοχη απόδοση. :) Εκτός κι αν το αλλάξουμε σε _*μπρος στον στόχο, τι 'ν' ο πόνος*_.



Κι οι αθλητές για τα μεταφορικά κάλλη της πρωτης θέσης παλεύουν.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2012)

SBE said:


> Κι οι αθλητές για τα μεταφορικά κάλλη της πρωτης θέσης παλεύουν.



Σε αθλητικό περιβάλλον, ΜΕ ΤΙ-ΠΟ-ΤΑ _μπρος στα κάλλη τι είν' ο πόνος _(κανένα καντήλι, μπορεί).


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 5, 2012)

Να το κάνουμε: Αν δεν πονέσεις, δεν θα μπορέσεις, να τελειώνουμε; :)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 5, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Αν δεν πονέσεις, δεν θα μπορέσεις, να τελειώνουμε;


Τώρα το γιατί εγώ αμέσως το οπτικοποίησα να το εκφέρει το ανωτέρω ο Γκουσγκούνης χρήζει θεωρώ περαιτέρω ψυχανάλυσης...


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 5, 2012)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2013)

Από παρεμφερή συζήτηση σε άλλο φόρουμ θυμήθηκα το μαγαζάκι που είχε ο Μποστ στην Ομήρου, τις «Λαϊκές Εικόνες». Δούλευα εκείνα τα χρόνια στον ίδιο δρόμο, ένα τετράγωνο πιο κάτω, και περνούσα συχνά μπροστά από το μαγαζί του. Καμιά φορά ήταν κι ο ίδιος μέσα. Χάζευα πάντα τη βιτρίνα του, στο κέντρο της οποίας ήταν το περίφημο γκιογκιό με την επιγραφή «Τα κακά κόποις κτώνται». Δυστυχώς, δεν μπόρεσα να βρω φωτογραφία στο διαδίκτυο. Θα έπρεπε βέβαια να είχα αγοράσει τότε το αυθεντικό έργο τέχνης, αλλά ήμουν νέος κι άμυαλος.


----------

